#  Erste Hilfe >   Erfahrungen mit Rettungsdienst >

## Patientenschubser

*Hallo 
also ich bin selber Rettungsassistent von Beruf. 
Da es immer vorkommt das Patienten sich beschwerden über was auch immer. 
Ich möchte von euch gerne wissen ob Ihr gute, schlechte oder vielleicht sogar sehr positive oder negative Erfahrungen gemacht habt. 
Wie war das Auftreten meiner Kollegen? 
Schreibt mir und sagt mir woran es gelegen haben könnte.
Was könnte ggf. verbessert werden? 
Was mich auch interessiert ist weswegen Ihr den RD gebraucht habt, Notfall, Unfall, Dauerpatient.... 
Grüßle vom Patientenschubser *

----------


## günni

Die "geschichte vom anstreicher" kennste schon, oder? 
A C H T U N G  ETWAS MAKABER! 
Nun, auf ner baustelle stehen doch immer diese "dixi klos" herum, gell...und unser anstreicher musste mal...soll ja vorkommen....und als er da so sass, klaro...rauchte er auch ein zigarettchen....und WARF ES HINTER SICH! D A S hätte er NICHT TUN SOLLEN!!!! denn es gab ne stichflamme, weil seine koleegen vorher was brennbares ins klo geschüttet hatten...und AUTSCH er verbrannte sich den allerwertesten... 
tatüüü---tatüüü---tatüüüüüü
kam der rettungsdienst und legte ihn auf eine trage....klar, auf den bauch...und die "tragenden kräfte" fragten ihn, wie denn DAS PASSIERT SEI :Huh?:  
ALS ER ES ERZÄHLTE MUSSTEN DIE "RETTUNGSLEUT" SOOO LACHEN; DASS SIE IHN FALLENLIESSEN UND ER SICH NOCH EIN BEIN BRACH!!! 
ob diese geschichte so stimmt :Huh?:  :Huh?:  
Günni

----------


## Caro

Das ist doch mal ein interessantes Thema 
Rettungsdienst,...als mein Sohn 10 Jahre alt war wurde er von einem Auto angefahren.Ausgerechnet direkt vor der Haustür von Oma und Opa,dort befand sich auf der anderen Strassenseite ein Schülerfreizeit-Zentrum.
Oma und Opa saßen gemütlich im Garten,es war Sommer.Dann Bremsen geqietsche,schreiende Kinder.Wir selber wohnten nur ca. 100 Meter entfernt.
Rettungsdienst,Notarzt....naja volles Programm halt.Was ich damals trotz der Angst um mein Kind registrierte war die unheimlich wohltuende Ruhe der Rettungsassistenten.Der Notarzt,ihn empfand ich als bissel hektisch und barsch.Und als zum Schluss noch einer der Sani,s sich die Sekunde nahm um die Oma kurz in den Arm zu schliessen,da machte es erst bei ihr Klick und sie fing an zu weinen.Vorher bewegte sie sich nicht ein bissel.
Ich fand das alles was dort geschah sehr routeniert und vor allem sehr Menschlich geschah.Zum Notarzt,er fragte meinen Sohn immer wieder ob er weiss wie er heisst,aber da kam nichts.Da brauste er mich an ob er das denn sonst wisse,..wie alt und wie er heisst.Das war vieleicht eine für ihn wichtige Frage,aber der Ton war schon krass.Ne,...das Team war völlig ok,...nur der Doc selber,naja .

----------


## Celina

ich habe zum großen Teil gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich habe 3 Söhne und alle von ihnen hatten diesen blöden Krupp-Husten.
Einmal, ich glaube es war sogar beim ersten Mal -mussten wir uns in den Krankenwagen setzen -und sind während der Fahrt hinten im Auto rumgepoltert, weil keiner daran dachte, dass wir uns dort anschnallen hätten müssen. :Peinlichkeit:   Mein armer, kranker Sohn hatte dann im Krankenhaus nicht nur den Krupp zu melden sondern auch noch Prellungen.

----------


## günni

auch mir selbst 
als e-rolli fahrer, hat ein anruf bei 112 schon mal SEHR GUT geholfen, denn NICHT ICH hatte ein problem, sondern "meine ersatzbeine" wollten nicht....bei +33 grad an einem samstagabend im august....das sanihaus hatte schon dicht und zum schieben, zumal bergauf, ist die maschine zumindest mit mir drin, zu schwer.... 
da schickte man mir doch WIRKLICH EIN FEUERWEHRAUTO , ein gerätewagen mit hubbühne und ICH SASS DAS ERSTE MAL im leben in einem feuerwehrauto! 
diese "nothilfe" hat mich nix gekostet....ausser ner freiwilligen spende.... 
günni

----------


## lucy230279

hallo schubsi, 
ich wurde bisher 2mal von deinen kollegen abgeholt,aber darankann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. da war ich viel zu klein.. wegen fieberkrämpfen..bin blau angelaufen..
ansonsten wurde ich nur mal von einem krankenhaus ins nächste verlegt. die fahrt war die hölle, weil ich nicht allein auf der trage lag, sondern ein noch kleineres kind (das war vielleicht 7) im arm haben musste!! und dazwischen lag noch mein tropf (war nach blinddarmdurchbruch)
das fand ich echt unmöglich. ich war dreizehn, es ist also schon 15 jahre her und ich hoffe, das heute so was nicht mehr existiert. 
das dritte mal, wo ich euch gebraucht hätte war ich etwas cleverer. ich hatte mit meinem chor einen auftritt im uniklinikum bei einer veranstaltung über krebs oder so.. dort bin ich komplett zusammengeklappt und war ohnmächtig, aber es waren ja ungefähr 300 ärzte anwesend... (ich habe natürlich ne chefarztbehandlung erhalten*grins*) 
ansonsten habe ich noch keine schlechten erfahrungen vernommen... und sollte ich euch mal brauchen, ruf ich dich an.. :Grin:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Schupserle,  meine eigenen Erfahrungen waren durchweg gut, allerdings handelte es sich überwiegend um Transporte von Krankenhaus A zu Krankenhaus B. Einmal musste ich die Rettung wegen meinem Mann anrufen. Er musste per Hubschrauber-Seilbergung vom Berg geholt werden. Auch das lief reibungslos.  Ein Negativerlebnis hatten aber Feriengäste von uns: Der (schwer übergewichtige) Gast hatte ohne Kopfbedeckung bei + 35 °C im 8 °C eisigen Bachwasser geangelt und wohl mehrere Biere dabei getrunken. Plötzlich fiel er um. Es wurde sofort die Rettung alarmiert. Eine Ärztin, die zufällig (samt Nofallkoffer im Auto) zur Stelle war, stellte einen Herzstillstand fest und leitete sofort Reanimierungsversuche ein. U.a. hatte sie dem Mann auch etwas gespritzt. Als die Rettung per Hubschrauber eintraf, schlug das Herz des Patienten wieder. Aber die Ärztin vom Rettungsdienst machte die Ersthelferin auf ziemlich rüde Art nieder, von wegen, was ihr denn einfiele, derart eigenmächtig zu handeln. Und das, *obwohl* jene Frau sofort gesagt hatte, dass sie selbst Ärztin mit Notarzt-Diplom sei.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
also das hört sich ja erst Mal alles positiv an. 
@Caro,
hmm das höre ich gerne, viele meiner Kollegen scheinen immer wieder die Angehörigen zu vergessen, hier wohl nicht. Ich hoffe ich denke auch immer daran. 
@ Celina,
wie Prellungen vom mit fahren? Wie ist der den um Himmelswillen gefahren? Am Tag zuvor nach eierkohlen und am nächsten Tag beim RD? Also es tut mir leid wenn Dir sowas widerfahren ist. Darf nicht sein. 
@ Günni,
keine Ahnung ob die Geschichte stimmt, aber solche bzw ähnliche kenne ich genug - wenn die alle stimmen...- 
@,Lucy, 
versprochen das nächste Mal komme ich. das dauert zwar ein bisschen.
es ist übrings gefährlich wenn maqn zu vieles Med.Personal um sicher herum hat... zuviele Meinungen... 
@ Monsti, 
freut mich das Ihr nur geute Erfahrungen gemacht habt, ausser mit der Ärztin. 
Das mit unseren (jungen) Notärzten ist mir auch schon das eine oder andere Mal aufgefallen. Das ist von denen nicht bösae gemeint. Die erleben dann nur eine Stresssituation mit der sie nicht (ganz) klar kommen. Meist ist es dann so das Sie gerne Tipps oder Hilfeastellungen von uns annehmen.
RD ist eine Teamarbeit auch wenn der Notarzt eigentlich das sagen hat.  Aber nur im Miteinander können wir am und mit dem Patienten arbeiten.
TEAM heißt nicht:  TollEinAndererMachts
Gruß vom 
Patientenschubser

----------


## Brava

Ich muss sagen die rettungskräfte hier bei uns sind sehr gut
Mein mann hatte ende junieinen Herzinfarkt war beim Arzt als es festgestellt wurde,er ist 5 Tage damit rumgelaufen ohne zu wissen was er hat. Als ich total fertig beim arzt eintraf war das Rote Kreuz schon da ,sie sprachen beruhigend auf mich ein. Ich muss sagen Hochachtung diese Leute können mit Menschen sehr gut umgehen.
der Arzt von meinem Mann war das ganze gegen teil,die riefen bei mir zu Hause an ,total unsensiebel , da bekommt man panik.
Ich sage nur 'dANKE DAS EUCH GIBT 
Grüssle Gaby :Smiley:

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo schubser, 
also ich kann zum glück bisher auch nur gutes über deinen berufsstand sagen. 
ich brauchte wenn ich mein ganzes leben nehme, schon viele male bestimmt über 10mal eure hilfe, mit und ohne bewusstsein.
ich sag immer, scherzeshalber, immer wenn ich mal in einem wagen bin und legal bei rot über die ampel fahren darf krieg ich nix mit *grr* 
meine erste krankenwagenfahrt war mit 8j ich bin in der schule gestürtzt und bin mit dem linken arm in einen kanalablauf gerutscht, ich war so schnell gelaufen das ich obwohl mein arm schon da drinn steckte, weitergerutscht und habe mir den unterarm glatt durchgebrochen, da der arm aber sehr schnell angeschwollen ist musste erstnoch die feuerwehr kommen den deckel auseinander schneiden, in der zeit wurde ich von 2 ganz lieben sanis betreut die mir wilde geschichten von sich als jungs erzählten, sie habem mich super abgelenkt und es tat schon gleich nicht mehr so weh.
meine zweite RTW fahrt hatte ich mit 14j. nach einem Herz-Kreislauf stillstand, da weiß ich noch das die sani´s sehrrrrrr genau waren mit allem, sie überprüften die ganzen leitungen und schläuche dutzend mal bevor sie mich dann richtung RTW brachten, dabei passierte ihnen ein missgeschick, ich glaub das tat den 3 jungs mehr weh als mir Lächel, sie mussten um aus meinem elternhaus aus der haustür raus gehen zu können 5 stufen runter, sie hielten mich derweil in der waage, also der fordere hob mich so hoch er konnte und der hinter hielt mich normal aber um so mehr stufen er runter ging um so höher hob mich der hintere hoch, da ich unter starker höhenangst leider schloß ich die augen, und dann machte es *klongundknirch* ich hing mit der nasenspitze am oberen türrahmen (metall) und durch den gang nach draußen riss meine nasenspitze auf und das blut lief, ich rief laut aua und die jungs waren totalllllll geschockt, im RTW behandelte mich der notarzt erst noch weiter und machte ein dickes großes pflaster auf die nase, also die beiden haben sich sehr entschuldigt es tat ihnen echt leid, nun wärend der fahrt schrie ich dann einmal auf, als der fahrer durch ein schlagloch fuhr, der wagen wurde sofort gestopt, ich sagte dem doc das ich wahnsinnige rückenschmerzen habe und mir so schlecht sei, er erkärte mir das ich durch den herz-kreislauf stillstand ca. 3 meter abgestürzt sei, also das ganze hat mich beim treppensteigen ereilt und ich sei lt. angaben meiner mutter wie ein brett rückwärts auf das steißbein aufgeschlagen, sie haben dann das bett irgenwie eingestellt das es bei jeder unebenheit federte, so konnte ich mit der hand des einen sanis in meiner hand die fahrt mit viel tränen und brechschale überstehen--------die fahrt dauerte damals 50 min. von der ortschaft bis in die stadt------ Alle Achtung!!! super gekümmert, haben mir sehr geholfen
die damalige diagnose vom rücken: LWS stauchung mit wirbel-verschüben. 
tja, die anderen male waren nicht ganz so spektakulär, Kreilaufkollaps, herzrhytmusstörungen, gestürzt........was man halt so hat. 
der letzte transport den ich mal wieder nicht mitbekommen habe und bei rot über die ampel gefahren wurde war erst am 1. august letzten jahres.
mein mann drückte auf den Hausnotruf-knopf da ich nicht mehr ansprechbar war, ich reagierte nicht, mein mann hat dies wohl auch genauso dem mann an dem gerät so gesagt und dieser sagte er schicke sofort hilfe.
es kam dann ein 'kleiner" krankenwagen, die beiden haben mich wohl angeschaut und der eine habe mich angesprochen, mit seinen knöcheln mir über das brustbein gerubbelt, meine tochter meinte das tat ihr schon beim hinschauen weh, nun sie beschloßen verstärkung anzufordern, also kam der RTW, diese herren haben wohl das gleiche prozedere abgehalten mit ansprache und reaktionsprüfung dann beschloßen diese herren das ein notarzt von nöten sei, da ich ja schon einen schlaganfall und einen herzstillstand hatte doch die gefahr bestehen würde das es ein erneuter schlaganfall sein könnte, die ekg kontrolle ergab, ein für mein defi mit schrittmacher ausgestattetem köper, gutes bild. bis der notarzt dann da war, erzählte mir meine tochter das die ersten beiden sich um meinen mann und sie kümmerten und einer der anderen verzweifelt versuchte mir einen zugang zu legen was ihm nicht gelang, der notarzt machte dann nochmals das spiel ansprechen und prüfen und gab dann die anweisung non-stop ins kh 
lt meinen beiden lieben,, waren die ganzen helfer die da waren sehr bemüht aber auch etwas geschockt als sie auf ihre fragen über meine gesundheit die antworten erhielten, einer meinte wohl: Oh Gott sie ist doch noch so jung! 
Eine beschwerde bei meinem Hausnotrufdienst hatte das ganze aber doch zur folge, denn sie haben alle meine erkrankungen und medikamente vorliegen und hätte mir meiner meinung nach sofort einen RTW und NEF schicken müssen/sollen und nicht nur einen "einfachen" (nicht böse gemeint)krankenwagen. so vergeht wertvolle zeit.
ach, vielleicht noch interessant, diagnose: schlaganfall rechts nahe hirnstamm. 
ich bin von dem was ihr in eurem job leistet, leisten müsst beeindruckt und habe auch das größte verständnis für euch!!! 
da fällt mir gerade dazu noch was ein, ich bin 1999 mit den inlinern gestürzt, und zwar sooo ungünstig mit 21kmH, das ich erst mit dem becken und dann mit dem hinterkopf aufschlug, mein gott war das peinlich!!!! in dem moment fuhr auch noch ein krankenwagen auf der straße,die sahen mich wohl fliegen, denn sie machten langsamer und fragten: alles in ordnung? ich lag da wie ein gestrandeter wal, hob die hand und sagt : alles OK alles OK und winkte sie sollen weiterfahren, man hab ich mich geschämt........mein mann kam mit seinem fahrrad zurück und schimpfte erstmal auf die inliner und das er eh nicht wollte das ich damit fahre und und und
ich bat ihn mir hoch zu helfen denn ich konnte mich nicht bewegen, ich ärgerte mich denn mein helm war in der mitte von hinten bis vorne aufgeplatzt somit waren 100 dm hin, auf der fahrt mit dem auto nachhause konnte ich mir die ganzzzzzeeee fahrt über anhören was das doch für scheiß dinger sind, man ich hab einen fahrfehler gemacht da können die inliner doch nix dafür, zuhause angekommen kam ich vor schmerzen kaum noch aus dem auto, ich ging dann duschen und dann bat ich meinen mann mich ins krankenhaus zu fahren denn ich hielt die schmerzen nicht mehr aus, ich wusste schon nicht mehr wie ich die drei etagen runter kommen sollte, meine nachbarin meinte ich ruf jetzt die rettung!
und ich schrie NEINNNN nachher sind das genauso dürre jungs wie eben in dem KTW, mensch die brechen unter mir doch zusammen!!!
ich quälte mich runter, wieder rein ins auto, am KH wieder raus aus dem auto man setzte mich dann in einen stuhl den man liegend machen kann und wurde sofort behandelt mit allem drum und dran.
das ende vom lied war, ich bekam von den ärzten und dem pflegepersonal geschimpft das ich auf eingene faust gekommen bin, das ich erst noch geduscht habe weil ich nicht nach schweiß richend da auftauchen wollte und das ich die sanis geschont habe, denn die müssten öfter mal kräftigere personen abholen und seien das gewohnt.
ich hatte glück im unglück, meine halswirbel waren alle OK, dank des helms hat mein kopf nix abbekommen, dafür hatte ich eine gehirnerschütterung, das becken gebrochen (zum glück hat sich der bruch nicht verschoben) und ich hatte die steißbeinspitze abgebrochen die mir dann noch sofort vor ort in der notaufnahme manuell eingerichtet wurde  :eek!:  NIE wieder!! 
so, das war nun lang genug
lieben gruß
elke-stiefelchen
die wegen ihren erkrankungen derzeit mehr im bett verbringt
statt aufstehen zu könen-was mich echt fertig macht- schei.. schmerzen!  
PS, mein Neffe ist auch in deiner branche tätig, er ist Lehrrettungsasistent.

----------


## Mascha

Ich habe bis jetzt nur Gute Erfahrungen gemacht auch wenn es mal an einer Übergabe des Patienten Probleme gab.
Da war ich auf dem Weg zum Sanitätsdienst und bin an einer Unfallstelle vorbei gekommen. Natürlich habe ich angehalten. Ich muss sagen das ich da in DRK Kleidung im Privatwagen unterwegs war da der Dienst von einer anderen OV ausging und ich dort erstmal hinfahren musste. 
Der junge Mann vom RD war etwas überrascht mich dort zusehen und seine erste Frage als er die Patientin untersucht hat war " Seit ihr (die SEG) auch rausgerufen worden" aber das ganze etwas zu Pampig für meinen Geschmack aber bis jetzt habe ich auch von der Rettungswache wo er ist nichts anderes gehört. 
Meine anderen Erfahrungen waren da schon besser.
Ich bin aus der Schule mit dem RTW abgeholt worden weil mir beide Kniescheiben rausgesprungen sind.
Dann bin ich in einem Schloss bei ner Führung umgekippt also RD gerufen und als sie kamen mussten mich die beiden Herren mit dem Rettungstuch dort raustragen. 
2007 wurde meine Tochter mit dem KTW ins Krankenhaus gefahren wegen einer Platzwunde am Kopf. Im Gegensatz zum Rettungsdienst habe ich was am Krankenhaus auszusetzen da sie dort ohne das ich dabei war an meiner Tochter schon was gemacht haben. Weil das Anmelden wichtiger ist als bei einem 3 Jahre altem Kind Händchen zuhalten. Wie gut das der RD solange dortgeblieben ist. Und ich den Opa der kleinen informiert habe das wir da sind. Aber auch er kam zuspät da waren sie schon dran die Wunde zukleben. 
2008 musste ich dann nochmal für mich einen RTW "bestellen" wegen Verdacht auf Herzinfarkt. 
Erstklassige Versorgung. Der RA hat sich um mich gekümmert während der RS einen Babysitter für meinen damals 2 Jährigen Sohn organisiert hat weil ein Freund von uns nicht rüber kommen konnte.
Im KH blieben die beiden vom RD länger als ich es gewohnt bin und der RA hat sich auch bei mir verabschiedet. 
Vielleicht liegt es daran der er ein Kamerad aus meiner OV ist.
IM KH wiederum sollten sie ( die Mitarbeiter des Krankenhauses)  meinen Vater an funken.
Wurde nicht gemacht. Aber ich durfte dann irgendwann mal aufstehen und da habe ich das an der Anmeldung machen lassen.
Das war übrigens das selbe KH wie das wo meine Tochter untergebracht wurde.
Was ich aber am Schlimmsten fand war das man mir ohne was zusagen Blutabgenommen hat und beim Letzten Röhrchen meinte die dann auch noch " ich nehme ihnen jetzt mal Blut ab" Ja klar das habe ich vorher auch nicht gemerkt  :Angry:

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo Mascha!!
Erstmal herzlich willkommen hier - und ich habe Deine Zeilen mit Interesse gelesen - danke für Deine Offenheit!! 
Eine Frage hab ich aber noch - ähm wieso war das jetzt falsch, dass im KH Dein Kind schon versorgt wurde, obwohl Du noch nicht dabei warst? Ich meine, ich verstehe ja, dass man als Mutter gerne dabei wäre (ich hab selbst 3 Kids), aber ich bin doch froh, wenn sie den Kleinen nicht blutend im Warteraum sitzen lassen sondern sich schon drum kümmern oder?? 
Und wie sollte die Mitarbeiter im KH Deinen Vater "anfunken"? Ich wüsste nicht, dass Ärzte oder Pfleger oder sonstwer nen Funkgerät mit sich rumschleppt?  :Zwinker:  
Wurde denn im KH bei Dir erst Blut abgenommen oder schon im RTW? 
Alles in allem klingen Deine Erfahrungen aber doch ganz gut, freut mich  :Smiley:

----------


## Mascha

Zu Frage 1 :  Meine Tochter war ziemlich verstört als das war.
Im KiGa wurde die Erstversorgung gemacht. Mich hat man rausgeschickt die kleine Anmelden. weil das Wichtiger ist als das die Mutter bei ihrem Kind bleibt (in dem Fall waren beide Kinder dort im Behandlungsraum). Auch der RD hat gemeint das das nicht besonders geschickt war. 
zu Frage 2 : der TD hat einen Piepser dabei ( mittlerweile sogar ein Telefon) wo dann die Nummer draufsteht von der Abteilung die Hilfe Braucht.
Jeder von TD hat eine eigene Nummer. Im Handy habe ich sogar die Nummer von meinem Vater jetzt aber das ist im KH verboten. 
zu Frage 3: Mir wurde im KH Blut abgenommen während die Ärztin mich am untersuchen war.

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo Mascha!!
Oh ich glaub da hab ich Dich mißverstanden ;-) - ich hatte gedacht, die KOllegen wären mit Deiner Tochter schon vorausgefahren und Du wärst hinterher gekommen und hättest Dich gewundert, warum sie schon versorgt war... 
Tschuldige, also dass sie Dich rausgeschickt haben, find ich auch unmöglich, ich würde mich weigern - auch wenn die Anmelderei dazugehört, aber naja das ist eben so in der Notaufnahme *seufz* 
Ähm und sorry wenn ich nochmal frage, was bedeutet "TD"? Arbeitet Dein Vater im KH? Dann versteh ich das schon mit dem "anfunken" - ich hatte halt an das wirkliche FUNKEN gedacht  :Cool:  
So und nun wünsch ich Dir weiterhin viel Spaß hier im Forum und hoffe, Du machst - wenn es denn mal sein muss - das nächste Mal GUTE Erfahrungen im KH! 
Herzliche Rettergrüße  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Mascha

TD ist Technischer Dienst. Mein Vater sowie meine Mutter arbeiten im KH.  
Ich hoffe ja mal das ich so schnell nicht mehr ins KH muss.

----------


## bas

Meine einzige Erfahrung mit 'nem Rettungsdienst war so schlecht, dass ich hoffe, nie darauf angewiesen zu sein!
Ich war bei einer Freundin. Der Klavierstimmer war gerade da und hat im Wohnzimmer das Klavier gestimmt, während wir in der Küche saßen. Irgendwann hat es dann gepoltert und ich bin nachschauen gegangen, was los ist. Der Klavierstimmer lag auf dem Fußboden und bewegte sich nicht mehr. Ich habe ihn angespochen und er war auch bei Bewußtsein, wirkte aber verwirrt und meinte, er könne sich nicht bewegen. Wir haben dann die Feuerwehr angerufen. Die kam dann auch mit mehreren Leuten (3, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) - und einem Kind! Der zwölfjährige Sohn einer der Sanitäter war dabei, weil sie ihn wohl nicht abends alleine zu Hause lassen wollten. Und im Auto wollten sie ihn wohl auch nicht lassen, darum kam er dann auch mit in die Wohnung hoch zum Zuschauen. 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich zwar keine Ausbildung in dem Bereich habe, aber lange im Ausland im Krankenhaus gearbeitet habe. Meistens Krebs oder Aids im Endstadium und schwere Schlaganfälle. Ich habe also einiges gesehen und habe aufgrund der einseitigen Lähmung des Mannes oder seiner Wortfindungsstörungen (der war gar nicht verwirrt) schnell auf Tumor oder Hirnblutung getippt. Dafür sprach auch die große Narbe an seinem Kopf. 
Naja, die Rettungssanitäter waren nicht ganz so schnell. Die stellten erstmal fest, dass sie ihre Tasche im Auto vergessen hatten. Also ist jemand runtergelaufen und hat die Tasche geholt. Sie wirkten dann etwas ratlos und haben sich überlegt, dass es vielleicht auch ganz gut wäre, eine Transportliege zu holen, da der Mann ja gelähmt war und nicht alleine aufstehen konnte. Also ist wieder jemand runtergelaufen und hat die Liege geholt. Ich glaube, die haben dann noch Blut gemessen und ihn dann ins Krankenhaus gebracht. 
Das ganze wirkte sehr kafkaesk und ich war ziemlich sprachlos. Die waren einfach so unorganisiert, unkoordiniert und ratlos?! Und dann die ganze Zeit der kleine Junge daneben! 
Alles in allem abschreckend und hoffentlich ein Einzelfall.

----------


## spokes

meine Erfahrung mit dem Rettungsdienst ist deutlich anders, beides Mal war ich "Kunde". 
Fall 1: Spokes kippt beim Zahnarzt so richtig satt aus den Latschen. Das Kreislaufmittel wirkt nicht so recht und immer wieder schummere ich leicht weg. Also stand neben Zahnarzt, ZA Helferinnen irgendwann der Notarzt und die Sanis um mich rum. Der NA tat ganz wichtig, EKG und pipapo und die Sanis reißen im Hintergrund die blödesten ZA Witze. Die brachten mich so sehr zum Lachen, das, oh Wunder, mein Kreislauf wieder kam. Ich musste aber trotzdem noch mit ins KH.   
Fall 2: Spokes bricht sich das Schlüsselbein. Die Sanis kommen schnell und sind sehr vorsichtig und zuvorkommend. Die Fahrt ins KH hat zwar was gedauert. Ich glaube, der Fahrer hat das Auto um jede Kurve getragen, damit nicht zuviele Erschüttterungen da sind.    
Diverse mal als Ersthelferin die Sanis rufen müssen: Nie solch ein Erlebnis wie du gehabt. Danke, ihr macht einen Topjob!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## anjlaura

habe auch unteschiedliche erfahrungen,wurde ja öffters eingeliefert durch meine anfälle die ich habe ,manchmal war ich noch leicht bei bewustsein zumindets habe ich mitbekommen wenn jemand gesprochen hat,es wurden oft witze geriessen und manchmal wurde ich sogar als simolant hin gestellt,wo ich dachte das die froh sein können das sie nicht an meiner stelle da liegen. einmal ging es mir richtig schlecht da hatte ich einen epileptischen status meine jüngere schwester hatte den NAW und RTW gerufen,die haben eine halbe stunde gerbrauch bis sie dann mal vor ort waren und dann ging es mir so schlecht das ich intubiert und beatmet werden ,musste und somit auch auf der iTS landete.Ich hatte wirklich glück das ich über lebt habe.Ansonsten hatte ich auch gute erfahrungen meine tochter hatte mal eine büroklammer verschluckt worauf ich erstmal zu meiner haus ärztin bin wil ich nicht wusste was ich tuhn sollte und da wurde auch gleich der NAW gerufen die sofort kammen und uns ins kkh brachten gott sei dank alles gut gegangen.sie waren echt freundlich und haben mich beruhigt und meine tochter auch sie hat sogar ein stofftier geschenkt bekommen.gruss anja

----------


## Patientenschubser

> .....den NAW und RTW gerufen,die haben eine halbe stunde gerbrauch bis sie dann mal vor ort waren .....

 Kannst du das beweisen?
Es gibt das sogenannte Rettungsdienstgesetz, hier für sind die Bundesländer verantwortlich.
Darin ist z.B. für Baden-Württemberg geregelt das in 98% aller Einsätze die Zeit von 15 min nicht überschritten werden darf!
Die Zeit zählt mit den ersten Klingeln auf der Leitstelle bis zum eintreffen beim Patienten.
Somit hättest du also einen Grund dich z.B. mit Hilfe eines Anwalts zu Beschweren.
Im Übringen ist es so das einem die Zeit anders (länger) vorkommt wenn man z.B. auf den Rettungdienst/ Feuerwehr wartest 
Im Übrigen finde ich es traurig das du nicht weißt das in einem solchen Fall wie es mit deiner Tochter war du nicht den Rettungsdienst rufen kannst solltest!!!!

----------


## anjlaura

zu erstens ja kann ich meine schwester hat auf die uhr geschaut als sie den notruf anrief und dann als die da waren.ja hätte sie anzeigen können aber wer weiss was da raus gekommen wäre hebe die letzten jahre mich genug mit gerichten rum geärgert.
zu 2 ja ich hätte es wissen müssen stand aber leicht unter schock.das cih wirklich nicht wusste was ich zu erst tuhe da meine ärztin nur 2 min. von mir war bin ich halt erst dort hin da der RTW länger gebraucht hätte .und meine ärztin im notfall sofort hätte handeln können.danke dir trotzdem für deine erliche antwort

----------


## katzograph

Hallo an alle, 
ich muß jetzt mal `ne Lanze brechen für die Rettungsdienste. In meinem Alter muß man für die noch ältere Verwandschaft, wir wohnen alle sozusagen auf einem Haufen, doch schon mal hin und wieder den Notruf wählen. Die Rettungswage, bzw. Notärzte, von Feuerwehr, Rotem Kreuz oder Johanniter sowie auch Arbeiter-Samariter-Bund waren  i m m e r  schnell da. Bei der Besatzung hatte man immer den Eindruck, das die wußten, was sie taten. Die aufegeregten Angehörigen wurden ruhig und mit sanften Nachdruck gebeten in Ruhe arbeiten zu dürfen, die Erkenntnisse über den Zustand der Patienten wurde schnell und unaufgeregt mitgeteilt. Die Kranken wurden umsichtig und professionell untersucht, wenn möglich schon behandelt, z. B. mit Spritzen, und vorsichtig auf die Trage gebettet und in den Wagen transportiert, um ins Krankenhaus zu fahren. Es war geradezu eine Wohltat, die Verantwortung für den Kranken oder Verunfallten an diese Leute abzugeben. Ich bin seitdem fast ein Fan von Rettungssanitätern geworden. Dieser Dienst wird von Menschen versehen, also können die auch mal Fehler machen, wie von allen Menschen im Berufsleben. Gottseidank ist ein solcher Fehler bei uns noch nie vorgekommen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## 747er

Ich hatte zu meiner aktiven Zeit als Rettungssani damals einen Motorradunfall. War nicht so wirklich dramatisch, hab in einer Kurve eine kleine Öllache erwischt, aber, da ich nicht wirklich schnell war, hatte ich nur nen gebrochenen Arm, Prellungen und einen Schock.
Passiert ist das ganze auf dem Heimweg vom Dienst, und so kurz hinter der Kreisgrenze. 
Was ich noch weiss ist, dass erstaunlich viele Leute angehalten haben, womit ich nicht gerechnet hatte. Dass da wilde Debatten losgingen, ob man mir nun den Helm abnehmen sollte, oder ob dann mein Kopf in 2 Teile zerfällt, fand ich zwar irgendwie kurios, konnte aber auch nichts dazu sagen. Ich lag nämlich nur da halb unter meinem Motorrad und sobald ich meinen Kopf hob, oder den Mund aufmachte, wurde mir schwindelig, also liess ichs bleiben. 
Es kam dann ein RTW des ASB aus dem Nachbarkreis (zu dem Kreis, in dem ich fuhr). Erstmal nahmen sie mir den Helm ab, und erwürgten mich fast mit einem zu kleinen Stifneck. 
Ich trug einen Rucksack, den sie dann auch abnahmen. Beim Versuch, mich mit Hilfe der Schaufeltrage auf die Vakuummatratze zu verfrachten, fingen sie an zu fluchen, weil sie die Teile der Schaufeltrage am Kopfende nicht wieder zu bekamen. Das lag, wie sie dann auch irgendwann feststellten, daran, dass sie den Rückenprotektor meiner Jacke zwischen den Teilen der Schaufeltrage eingeklemmt hatten. 
Also bekam ich dann jetzt doch erst die Jacke ausgezogen, und huch, der Typ hat ja ne Unterarm Fraktur... Also noch schnell ne Vakuumschiene an den Arm, dann auf die Vakuummatratze, Trage ins Auto und ab in die Klinik. 
Ich muss sagen, ich fands eigentlich eher lustig als schlimm, ich hatte auch keine Schmerzen durch den Schock, und es kam mir vor, als würde ich das nur beobachten. Wie die Kollegen vom ASB das empfanden, weiss ich nicht, hab nie rausgefunden, wer das war...

----------


## Bücherwurm

Dann möchte ich doch einmal eine nette Geschichte mitteilen. 
Es war auf meiner allerersten Schullandreise, also schon lange her. 
Dort bekam ich Bauchschmerzen, die immer schlimmer wurden. Mit Verdacht auf eine Blindarmentzündung wurde ich ins Krankenhaus gebracht, wo der Verdacht bestätigt wurde.
Da meine Eltern mich nicht fern der Heimat wissen wollten, wurde ein Rücktransport veranlasst.
Zuerst wurde ich mit einem Hubschrauber zum Flughafen gebracht und dort in ein "Ambulanzflugzeug" (keine Ahnung, ob das so heißt), umgeladen.
Dann gab es, aus welchen Gründen weiß ich nicht, eine längere Zeit des Wartens. In dieser Zeit schauten irgendwelche Flughafenleute durchs Fenster und der eine Sanitäter rief ihnen zu, für jedes neugierige Gucken müßten sie -,10 Pfennige bezahlen. Irgendwann hielt er mir lächelnd ein klapperndes Schälchen hin und erklärte mir ehrfürchtig, das ich wohl eine kleine Berühmtheit sei, wenn sooo viele Leute dafür bezahlen würden, nur um mich einmal sehen zu dürfen. Eine Kugel Eis würde ich dafür sicherlich bekommen. 
Von dem Rest des Transportes weiß ich dann nichts mehr, da ich irgendwie das Bewußtsein verlor. 
Aber an diese nette Geschichte erinner ich mich noch heute gerne. 
Bine

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und habe gerade die Beiträge hier gelesen, die teilweise recht erheiternd sind. 
Ich hatte bisher nur ein paar Notfälle miterlebt, bei denen immer alles sehr professionell abging. 
Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass ich die Rettungsleute sehr bewundere, denn gerade von dieser Erstversorgung hängt ja schon sehr viel ab. Doch da kommt halt die gute Ausbildung, Professionalität und Erfahrung zum Vorschein. 
Ansonsten komme ich mit Rettungsassistenten beim Erste-Hilfe-Training bzw. Frühdefi- und HLW-Training zusammen. Sie erklären alles sehr anschaulich.
Ihr macht eure Sache wirklich sehr gut! (Ausnahmen bestätigen bekanntlich die Regel.) 
Macht nur heiter weiter so! 
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## Dani 38

Hallo,
Ich habe gute Erfahrungen.
Hatte einen Herzstillstand und wurde von den Rettungskräften das 1.mal 50 min und das 2.mal 5 min reanimiert.
Als ich nach dem Koma zu mir kam,erfuhr ich,das sie sich nach mir erkundigt hätten.
War auf jeden Fall alles eine super klasse Leistung.
Macht weiter so!! 
GLG Dani

----------


## hanni

Hallo, 
Bin zwar selber im Rettungsdienst tätig, hatten aber einen schweren Wildunfall mit unseren RTW. Ich muss sagen die waren alles sehr nett und die Rettung lief schnell von statten. Es ist nur seltsam von den eigenen Kollegen versorgt zu werden und im eigen RTW als Patient zu liegen (Haben 5 RTW´s und es karm ein anderer). 
LG hanni

----------


## trinatic

Also ich bin seit 11 Jahren ehrenamtlich Rettungssani in Wien (österreich) und muss sagen es liegt oft nicht nur an den Sanitätern sondern auch an den Patienten. Es ist immer ein geben und nehmen, jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag. Manche Patienten erwarten sich halt allein vom Anruf der Rettung schon Wunder und Heilung, das geht natürlich leider nicht so einfach. Aber im Grunde sind doch alle mit dem Rettungsdienst in der aktuellen Form zufrieden oder ?

----------


## julia...

Ich habe nicht so gute Erfahrungen mit den Rettungsärzten gemacht.
Mit vier Jahren hatte ich meinen ersten GM (=Grand Mal; nach drei Wochen Krankenhaus Diagnose Epilepsie). Meine Mutter ist daraufhin erstmal zu meinem damaligen Kinderarzt gegangen, der uns dann sofort heimgeschickt hat und den Rettungswagen gleich mitgeschickt hat. Trotz der Einschätzung des Kinderarztes nahm der Rettungsarzt meine Mutter nicht wirklich ernst, da man ja nach einem GM erstmal recht 'gesund' wirkt. Mit den Worten, wir sollen doch zum Arzt gehen (woher wir ja grad kamen...) brauste der davon. Meine Eltern sind dann privat ins KH gefahren. Nachdem der Verdacht auf Gehirntumor endlich ausgeschlossen war, wurde Epilepsie diagnostiziert. Im KH war allerdings das Personal sehr fürsorglich und nett.
Ich will gleich schonmal sagen, dass es auch liebe Rettungssanis/ärzte etc gibt. Ich denke, dass meine Erfahrung (alles nur ein Bericht meiner Eltern) eher eine Ausnahme darstellt.

----------


## Polarbear

Aus eigener Erfahrung mit einer jungen Notärztin. 
Wir wurden zu einem Patienten mit rezivierendem Erysipel gerufen, der hatte bereits 41,3° C. Temperatur und sollte möglichst schnell in das Krankenhaus, in dem er schon mehrmals wegen dieses Leidens behandelt wurde und obwohl wir über die Leitstelle bereits die Freigabe für das Intensivbett hatten, lehnte die Ärztin den Transport in dieses Krkhs. ab und bestand trotz unseres Dementis auf den Transport in das nächstgelegene Krkhs. ein Seniorenzentrum mit angeschlossener Erster Hilfe.
Auf unseren Vorschlag, den Patienten liegend zu transportieren, bestand sie auf sitzenden Transport, dabei wurde der Unterschenkel des Patienten über 90° geneigt und es enstand fast schlagartig ein Ödem. 
Wir haben den Patienten dann in das "Krkhs." gebracht, kaum hatten wir uns frei gemeldez, kam die Leitstelle mit "DRINGLICHKEIT" und dem Befehl, den Patienten sofort auf die Intensivstation wie geplant zu bringen.
Das Ganze hatte natürlich ein Nachspiel, erst für uns, weil wir die Kompetenz der Notärztin in Frage gestellt haben, aber eine Woche später kam es für di NÄ ganz fett, ein Strafverfahren wegen Körperverletzung im Amt § 339 StGB. 
Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn, die NÄ bekam sowohl von der Justiz, als auch von der KV ein paar auf die Finger, verbunden mit dem Ratschlag des ärztlichen Direktors, wenigstens mal ab und zu auf die Sani's zu hören.

----------


## Schlumpfine

ich hatte bisher nur wenig kontakt mit notarzt und rettungsdienst... 
was mich dabei interessieren würde: wer trifft die entscheidung, wie transportiert wird? mit nierenkolik (2 mal) und mit kreislaufproblemen (sehr niedrieger sauerstoffgehalt im blut) musste ich mich bisher immer vom 4. stock (treppe) bis in den rettungswagen schleppen. ging natürlich nur mit pausen und war für mich echt ätzend. 
das verhalten der sanis ist aber immer freundlich und mutmachend... dafür möchte ich mich mal bedanken...

----------


## spokes

gestern Nachmittag mit ganz starken Nasenbluten beim Hausarzt aufgeschlagen, die konnten das selbstverständlich auch nicht stoppen und sie war mit einer Helferin hektisch zu Gange (ok, es hat auch geblutet wie bei einer Notschlachtung).  
Was war ich froh, als die Sanis kamen und endlich wer Ruhe ausgestrahlt hat. Da wir vom Land in die nächste HNO Klinik mussten, waren wir eine Stunde unterwegs gewesen. Es war den Umständen eine gute Fahrt gewesen (auch wenn mein Kreislauf absackte und ich mich hinlegen musste).  
Danke noch mal an die 3 Sanis für die freundliche und gute Arbeit!

----------


## Lilli99

Ich möchte dieses wohl etwas ältere Thema nocmals aufgreifen, einfach um Danke zu sagen! 
Mitfachen musste ich zum Glück noch nie, aber dennoch habe ich vor genau 11 Wochen erfahrung mit euch gesammelt. *Positive*
Ich bin auf einem reittunier gestürzt, ins hindernis rein und konnte nicht mehr richtig aufstehen.
Ein Sani kam schnell (Gott sei dank sind die bei sowas vor ort, hab da so meine unerfreulichen talente)
Er konnte nicht nur mir freundlich weiterhelfen, sondern hat es vor allem geschafft meine mutter zu beruhigen 
Danke! 
Und ich war echt überrascht als ich ihn am tag darauf wiedergetroffen habe (er war besucher an diesem 2 tag) und sich für mich noch ernsthalft interessiert hatte. (war ja selbst auch nur noch zuschauer)

----------


## MartinHofm

Hallo,
ich kann dazu nur eine positive Erfahrung schildern. Es handelte sich dabei um einen Unfall bei dem ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hatte. Wenn auch der Rettungsdienst ein wenig spät eingetroffen war, haben die freundlichen Rettungshelfer sofort die Situation durchschaut. Mich beruhigt und entsprechend versorgt. Die gesamte Zeit war eine nette Atmosphäre zu spüren. Ruhig aber konzentriert. Es hat mir ungemein geholfen, dass keine Hektik zu spüren war. Ich hatte wirklich das Gefühl ich bin in guten Händen. Im Krankenwagen wurden dann letztendlich sogar ein paar Witze gemacht. 
Ich kann also sagen, alles in allem war ich mit dem Rettungsdienst in meinem Fall wirklich zufrieden.

----------


## Henryluis

Jap, ich arbeite beim roten Kreuz und ich kann nur bestätigen, dass die Mitarbeiter sehr freundlich sind. Ich habe zuvor bei anderen Großkonzernen gearbeitet und das Arbeitsumfeld war einfach nur demotivierend.

----------


## Piscessy

Also bis jetzt habe ich nur positive Erfahrungen mit dem Rettungsdienst gemacht.

----------

